# esti cel mai varza  mediu de pe Pamânt



## THE-GULP

Salut!

"si daca esti, esti cel mai *varza  *mediu de pe Pamânt"

Mă gândesc că *varza *are un alt sens în limbajul colocvial.desigur nu înseamnă(cabbage).

Bănuiesc că e similar într-un fel la *schilod*.

Mă aştept la ajutorul vostru.


----------



## farscape

Poţi să ne dai ceva mai mult context? Propoziţia e cel puţin bizară...

mediu - medium (de mai ieri?)

f.


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,
Iată nişte fraze de la subtitrările :


-Am avut un vis, se facea ca o sã fac rost de niste bani.
-Pentru ultima data, nu esti mediu. Bine?
-*si daca esti, esti cel mai varza mediu de pe Pamant.*


----------



## farscape

*ş**i dac**ă** e**ş**ti, e**ş**ti  cel mai varz**ă** mediu de pe Pam**â**nt*

Gata, mă dau bătut  Am înţeles chestia cu mediul (cum a "ghicit"  Trisia, medium -> mediu psihic), dar _varza_ nu ştiu de unde s-o  iau.

În româneşte există expresia "_f__ă__cut varză_" - ceva _este  f__ă__cut varză_, sau ferfeniţă, când părţile componente  sunt puse în dezordine, haotic şi/sau stricate (despre o maşină care a  fost într-un accident şi e foarte stricată spunem că _e făcută varză_).

Despre o acţiune/lucrare care a fost executată la-ntâmplare, dezordonat  şi de proastă calitate, spunem că _este o varză_:  Eseul ăsta _este  o varză_, autorul n-a gândit de loc.

Mă gândesc că în contextul dat, _varză_ ar putea să fie o  "calitate"  a mediului (medium?), adică un mediu împrăştiat, de  proastă calitate, care nu este demn de încredere, sau pur şi simplu este  un termen de jargon (pe care nu-l cunosc).

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc Farscape,explicaţia ta are sens.


----------



## farscape

Cu plăcere.

Expresia nu este corectă din punct de vedere gramatical:_ eşti cel  mai... mediu_ cere un adjectiv (bun, rău, prost, nou) şi nu un  substantiv, lucru care poate indica caracterul ei argotic sau pur şi  simplu este doar o greşeală în text. 

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Farscape are dreptate cu _varză_ - e din limbajul colocvial. Pe aici e mai folosit decât s-ar crede, și are sensul pe care l-ar avea cuvântul "prost" în acest context.

Side note: subtitrările de pe Internet sunt departe de a fi exemple de folosire corectă a limbii române, și de multe ori nu corespund cu ceea ce se spune în original.


----------



## THE-GULP

Bună,vă mulţumesc la amândoi pentru ajutor!


----------

